

"Mad Money" Jim Cramer's stock picks "underperform the market by most measures" - jgfoot
http://online.barrons.com/article/SB123397107399659271.html

======
giardini
But the market tanked!

Looking backward, who would have wanted to be "in the market" over the last 10
years? Most who were are now busted - down to half or less of their initial
outlay.

As long as we continue getting hit by these "Black Swans", listening to Jim
Cramer is the least of our problems and certainly more entertaining than
hearing our new President predict "Catastrophe!".

